# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #181 The Truth, but not the whole Truth.

## Admin

Aphorism #181 The Truth, but not the whole Truth.

Nothing demands more caution than the truth: Âtis the lancet of the heart. It requires as much to tell the truth as to conceal it. A single lie destroys a whole reputation for integrity. The deceit is regarded as treason and the deceiver as a traitor, which is worse. Yet not all truths can be spoken: some for our own sake, others for the sake of others. 


More...

----------

